# [N008Z] Recommendations You Make



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This isn't DX specific...
But I know many of us are dying to get out of this bootloader situation...and moving away from Motorola.
That being said...
What do you tell other people?

Give me two minutes on your phone and I'll tell you what you want (average users) to use your upgrade on.

Personally...
I get approached (mostly by family...but a few around work and such ask as well) about "what they should get."

Say this lady from work...
Had a Droid 2.
Wanted to know what she should get.
I asked to see her phone.
Default launcher. Very few applications...nothing "custom" about this phone.
So I tell her "Do you prefer Android over iOS?"
"Oh yeah iPhones are like bland for me"
(Weird...since you've proven that you don't know anything about making your phone anything *but* bland.)
"Ok...Razr Max is what you want.
Maybe the HTC Rezound."
"Why?"
Both have faster processors...meaning your phone will preform better.
Capable of 4G.
Bla bla bla.
She then reminds me that I've had a hard-on for the "Galaxy Nexus" for months.
"Um...yeah...but that's not really a phone for the average user...it's more for a weirdo like myself who customizes every aspect of every pixel on their phones."
She didn't understand...but pretended she did.
The next week she shows up with a GNex.
Crying about how different it is...how she doesn't get service a lot at work (service where we work is horrible...no matter the carrier...this is a sacrifice I'm willing to make...if I have to.).
She returns it for a Razr.
Good choice...and she's happy.

Now my mom.
My poor...poor mom.
I recently (a few months ago) put her on MIUI.
I was explaining the features. And they literally all went over her head.
I actually checked out her phone today...and she's still on some smorgasbord of pieces of themes I was using as examples.
I also told her about how I tried (just for the hell of it) to play a game of Halo with my DX's hotspot. (Which...actually worked with no lag?!)
"What's that?"
"Um...it acts as a wireless router...a WiFi hotspot...like instead of connecting to the home network. I use Verizon's 3G network to get on the internet with another device...laptop...xbox...whatever."
"Oh. Cool! Is it better than Xbox WiFi?"
"What? No...like...nothing on the Xbox changed...I connect to my phones internet."
"So is it like faster or something?"
"No...you have like 40Mbps here...this is like 1Mbps...it was merely a proof of concept...useful if the home network is down...or say for getting on the internet on your laptop while you're on the highway."
"What?"
"Nevermind mom..."

She also insisted for the first year of the DX that her phone wouldn't answer calls...and she had to let it ring and call back.
I finally got around to getting annoyed by this...told her I was going to factory reset her phone...and restore everything back slowly to make sure we didn't get the same problem.
I performed an SBF.
Called her to see if it was fixed.
Watched her repeatedly try to "tap" the answer button.
"Um...slide it mom."
"Huh?"
(Realizing I may have discovered the reason she was having problems all this time) "You have to SLIDE the goddamn thing...not just tap it."
She literally didn't get it.
I had to pry it from her and SUCCESSFULLY answer a goddamn phone call.

She asked me what her next phone should be.
(Do they still make those Nokia Bricks anymore?!)
iPhone.
"What? You hate iPhones?!"
"For you...iPhone. Simple. No tweaking. It 'just works.'"
And I say that sincerely.
I think android is awesome...obviously. That's why I'm here. That's why I just ordered my GNex.
But if you don't want to occasionally have to debug things...actually know anything about anything...
But you insist on a smartphone...
iPhone.
They're simple...great build quality (god, I wish we could get an Android phone as GORGEOUS as the iPhone...I mean...admit it. That thing is sexy looking).

Long story.
But anyway.
Do you think iOS stands a place for anyone?
Do you recommend phones you personally would NEVER touch?
I do...and the people who take me up on my ideas tend to love the phones they get.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Long story.
> But anyway.
> Do you think iOS stands a place for anyone?
> Do you recommend phones you personally would NEVER touch?
> I do...and the people who take me up on my ideas tend to love the phones they get.


Yeah, for certain people. I don't want to call them simpletons, but for people who just need a smartphone to work. To be fair iOS crashes are actually more common than Android at this point, and Android is still rocketing higher with ICS phones and whatnot, so I would say recent phones (such as RAZRs, especially after ICS) will be blowing the doors off of iPhones for awhile, since ICS by itself is a beautiful skin, something that can finally be as robust and functioning as iOS out of the box, and actually well beyond that. But iOS makes smart moves for those non-techies. Bad apps that close on iOS just return the person to the launcher. It doesn't bring up the FC box like on Android, so it has the "appearance" of working more to non-techies, even though it actually usually crashes more.

Whereas, people like us on this forum, I like to know what, when, how and why something crashes. Then I can know what was going on to fix it in the future. But non-tech people don't know that, nor do they care. They just want it to work, and if its going to crash not give them the "blue screen of death", or on android "the FC of death", even though to the savvy end-user, this is much, much more benficial.

There are other things too, but that is just a start. I finally put my mother on MIUI, but she is *fairly* technically literate. She can't hack, mod, flash ROMs, etc. currently but I could give her a quick-crash course and she would have the gist of it. But, MIUI finally in its most recent iterations on the DX is coming "into its own" with the same full abilities as the stock ROMs but bring massive upgrades to speediness and moddability. She's in love with it over the last few weeks, every time I go over I can't pry her off her phone to make sure she hasn't messed anything up too much.









So far as actual iPhones, I can honestly say, don't like 'em. Got multiple roommates with them. My DX feels just as sturdy or sturdier, and I can't stand that tiny as shot screen on them. My DX was my first fully touch-screen phone, and its display is already a good portion larger than an iPhone and I honestly couldn't go any smaller. iOS I would say has its place, but (like in my mother's case) MIUI was perfect for her. It has some things which are simpler like iOS style, but still has the full functional suite of Android.

EDIT: Also, I have used my WIFI tether to play Battlefield 3 and Crysis 2 on my 360 when my internet has went down before  I get over 2 mbps usually, it can get a bit laggy (definitely not perfect) but it is completely playable.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I could never recommend that anyone buy into the ridiculous price margins that apple charges for. But as far as IOS alone goes I might recommend it to young children but I would much rather guide any capable adult or teenager to a real smart phone OS and teach them how to use it. For that matter I don't see why so many young children today are being given smartphones so it's pretty much a moot point, as far as I am concerned the only place it belong are on ipads for rich parents to spoil and occupy their children with. The iphones themselves like the above poster mentioned are fragile junk and are being sold at ridiculous prices, I honestly can say that I've seen more(up close of people I know) with one form of damage or another than pristine ones(not counting scuffs that all my own phones accumulate).

But then I've been an avid smart phone user since windows mobile and dabbled with palm pilots before that and am far from unbiased.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

My parents had their first experience with a touch screen smart phone recently and it was pure comedy, I mean when trying to call someone, they were literally slapping the screen to press the disk buttons. I understand that many of us come from a modern age and as a result we have this great tech. Biggest advantage android has over iphone is customization ability, yet on my daily commute I see people with stock widgets. They're missing out, they haven't even scratched the surface yet let alone touch those those awesome jar files. Apple, really 44% profit margins and your Chinese workers are threatening mass suicide on the roof of foxconn iphone factory. iOS feels like your playing in a virtual box in a rubber room whole wearing a strait jacket, point being, point is, its idiot proof and its a device made for the laity and simpletons (I could use stronger words). Iphone users tout Siri, I tout being able to war drive and do man in the middle attacks. Most people I've seen with Apple products aren't exactly the brightest (plus Apple products are way over charged would rather get a custom made origin or maingear PC any day).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Yeah, for certain people. I don't want to call them simpletons, but for people who just need a smartphone to work. To be fair iOS crashes are actually more common than Android at this point, and Android is still rocketing higher with ICS phones and whatnot, so I would say recent phones (such as RAZRs, especially after ICS) will be blowing the doors off of iPhones for awhile, since ICS by itself is a beautiful skin, something that can finally be as robust and functioning as iOS out of the box, and actually well beyond that. But iOS makes smart moves for those non-techies. Bad apps that close on iOS just return the person to the launcher. It doesn't bring up the FC box like on Android, so it has the "appearance" of working more to non-techies, even though it actually usually crashes more.


I read the recent report about iOS crashing more than Android...
But that isn't entirely what I meant...but still, I agree with that.
It just closes...no FC error...nothing.
But (maybe simply because I don't browse iOS forums...) it seem to me that iOS doesn't have the constant barrage of:
"Contacts not syncing"
"Have you cleared cache? Rebooted? Bla bla bla?"
"Market not allowing installs"
"Dialer says 'permission denied' upon opening"

Basic functions...
That the "average" user would expect to work...and have no idea how to fix on Android...
Simply do work on iOS.

This is NOT a bash at Android in the slightest.
I think 90% of these are root related with conflicting data/cache/whatever lurking somewhere.
But co-workers and my mother have me dubugging their phones for stupid crap constantly.
"This music thing doesn't have play/pause/skip anymore...why?"
"Um...that's a shortcut. You want a widget."
"What's a widget?"
(Yet ANOTHER recent conversation I had with my mom...the Android user of 1.5 years now.)

If you set up someone's phone for them...widgets...skin...apps...
And come back months later seeing they're on the exact same set-up...
I think iOS suits them.
Simple..."Dumbed-down."


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I read the recent report about iOS crashing more than Android...
> But that isn't entirely what I meant...but still, I agree with that.
> It just closes...no FC error...nothing.
> But (maybe simply because I don't browse iOS forums...) it seem to me that iOS doesn't have the constant barrage of:
> ...


Do remember, 95% of Android phone users do not mod their phones or browse Android forums, if something doesn't work, they call their carrier.


----------

